

Y Combinator Dataset Of Posts Version 1.1 - xirium

A 102MB archive of Y Combinator posts is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/ycombinator-news20080506.tar.gz<p>More to follow in the next day or so.
======
piers
Wow. That's a pretty large file. Might I suggest mirroring it or creating a
torrent?

Good effort though. I shall download later when I'm home and have a look.

~~~
xirium
This is an ongoing issue ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=172701> ) and
I've had to hide the file on the borrowed server due to excessive use of
bandwidth during business hours. Downloads can resume after 7PM BST.
Regardless, some people have obtained the archive in full so mirrors may
become available before 7PM.

~~~
xirium
Apologies for interruption. The file is restored and downloads can resume.

